# Can 74420 be billed bilateral ?



## mstallings (Apr 10, 2012)

I have just started receiving denials from Medicare for billing 74420 with a 50. Medicare states they want this on one line, so in this instance we bill as units. However, I am being told this particular code cannot be billed as bilateral, because references refer state plural "uterer (s) and kidney (s).......Does anyone have any information to help me????? One more thing, we bill this with a 26, because this is being performed at the hospital. 
confused:


----------



## AmyCS (Apr 10, 2012)

*74420*

No, 74420 should not be billed bilaterally, per the CMS fee schedule.

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-
Payment/PhysicianFeeSched/PFS-Relative-Value-Files-Items/RVU12B.html


----------



## mstallings (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for your help!


----------

